# Fly Fishing



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of UK sites that have fly fishing for trout as opposed to coarse fishing?


Regards.

Harold


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

If your a member of the Prince Albert Association theres a site on the Afon Dysini right along the side of the site. Tallylynn lake at the top, which has Brown trout and Salmon and Sewin in the river and Bass in the Sea pool. Not that Ive caught one yet....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

HERE << is one found on the web to start off your list

Mike


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for your replies guys, I think the Eden Project site looks great but a little too far to travel, Im looking for something a little nearer to home, 60 or 70 mile radius of Rotherham in South Yorkshire.



Harold


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Ok, found on the web again ( so not been there) THIS ONE <<< is a lot closer

mike


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Prince Albert Association


Fly Fishing ,Rings and Hooks, ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Think about it, Oh what a mental picture
Geo


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo

I am trying for a picture but my eyes keep filling with tears :lol: 

and anyway ... you are not allowed to use worms when fly fishing.

Mike


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Eeeyywww.....We're talking fishing WITH flys, not IN flys :? ...............only know one and thats near evesham, Worcs....too far I suppose.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Geo
> 
> you are not allowed to use worms when fly fishing.
> 
> Mike


Its quite common to them to be referred to as Garden Flies, that way its legal   

peedee


----------



## caravanman (Feb 13, 2006)

wykeham lakes near pickering yorks


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Geo said:


> > Prince Albert Association
> 
> 
> Fly Fishing ,Rings and Hooks, ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That hadnt occured to me......

They are a very good fishing club with miles and miles of very good of rivers. Well worth the membership.

http://www.paas.co.uk/

I didnt know we had such deviants amoungs us :? :?


----------



## 101635 (Nov 1, 2006)

You could try
http://www.flyfishingvenues.co.uk/default.asp
It's fishing location rather than Sites, but it may help you to find sites close by.
Flicka


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a lovely farm site in Hawes Yorkshire. Can't remember the name but it was just above the livestock market. Was the first time I tried fly fishing and a very knowledgable gent gave me some excellent tuition.


----------

